# AEP Ponds



## JYouker (Sep 17, 2020)

We fished 5 different AEP ponds this past weekend and found the bass to be rather slow - and the ones caught were all smaller - 12" or less. NOT what I am used to for spring fishing at AEP. The gillies were plentiful, but again, smaller. Caught 3 smaller fish to one keeper sized. We did keep about 15 one day for a snack. All bass were released. Bass were hitting on jigs with crawfish trailer and carolina rig senko. Gills - only on wax worms fished about between 6-12 feet, depending on depth of pond. A good time was had, but not the same as April or May.....


----------

